# Sighting in question



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

after 3000 rounds plus with a walther p22, an LCP, a keltec 32acp and my ruger 22/45 I am consistently 3 inches to the left and about an inch down at 7 yards at my LGS range. And always about 2.5" groups. I am left handed.
So Monday I adjusted the sights on my ruger 22/45 to get me to the bullseye and about 2" groups.

Should I have done this?
I have always felt that my lower 3 fingers are pulling the shots off but I gave up and adjusted the sights.
I also found that I had tighter groups with one eye closed.
comments?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Try using less finger on the trigger,closer to the tip.Tightening your grip as you think you're doing can pull your shot low.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if it's a sighting in issue or your shooting form and trigger control, probably the latter, but, bench rest it and that will save you alot of rounds down range trying to determine if it's you or the sights.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are right handed, then shooting low and to the left with light weight guns that have heavy triggers is pretty common.

Make sure you are using only the middle of the finger pad to pull the trigger. That will help. 

(Or switch to 1911s and shoot single action and solve the problem entirely.:mrgreen


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rex said:


> Try using less finger on the trigger,closer to the tip.Tightening your grip as you think you're doing can pull your shot low.


In my experience, this is the best answer.

A lefty shooting low and left is probably using too much finger-wrap around the trigger, and also is torquing his grip as the trigger is squeezed.*
My dancer wife would say that you need to learn to _isolate_ your trigger finger. That is, it should operate completely independently of the rest of the hand.
Hold the pistol in a solid, immovable, vise-like grip, but, at the same time, gently press straight backward with the tip or first joint of the trigger finger.
The shooting hand should also be at the end of a fairly rigid "beam," with both wrist and elbow locked.

*If you are shooting using a two-hand hold, make sure that your right hand is not also torquing the pistol leftward.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

oh my god i typed it wrong
I am to the right 3" and low 1"
why did I type left?


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

hideit said:


> oh my god i typed it wrong
> I am to the right 3" and low 1"
> why did I type left?


Then that would indicate that you are anticipating the trigger break. Practice dry firing with snap caps.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The fact that you get the same results with 4 different guns indicates a flaw in your own technique. If so, then adjusting your sights is, in effect "playing your slice." Golfers who have a natural slice and cannot cure it compensate by adjusting their aiming point so that the natural curve brings the ball close to the hole. If you correct the flaw in your technique, the adjustment you made will have to be undone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hideit said:


> oh my god i typed it wrong
> I am to the right 3" and low 1"
> why did I type left?


See PM, sent today.

You're "milking" the pistol's grip.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Check these out to see if they help.

http://www.amshooters.org/PDF_files/Wheel of Misfortune.pdf

Also along with what others have already suggested, try using the isosceles shooting stance in an aggressive fashion. By aggressive, I mean lean into the stance with firm arm control and hold on the gun. I have found this to be one of the best freehand shooting positions to use for consistent hits.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

hideit said:


> after 3000 rounds plus with a walther p22, an LCP, a keltec 32acp and my ruger 22/45 I am consistently 3 inches to the left and about an inch down at 7 yards at my LGS range. And always about 2.5" groups. I am left handed.
> So Monday I adjusted the sights on my ruger 22/45 to get me to the bullseye and about 2" groups.
> 
> Should I have done this?
> ...


Thinking a little out of the box there, but go get some proper instruction from some live people that can see what you're doing wrong and help you on the spot.

I know of of the instructors here, looks to be pretty close to your neck of the woods.

*http://littlemiamitactical.com/schedule.html* / *http://littlemiamitactical.com/directions.html*
*

*These guys are good to go as well*: **Mid-Ohio Firearms Training Academy*


----------

